# Top Speed?



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

95 sounds about right. Hey is this still popular in your country?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I had a manual Lapisblau BMW 314 and I drove it floored whenever I was on the Autobahn, except for Stau's of course. I never had any issues in the 3 years I owned it.

As a side note, my stock auto 2014 1.4T with ~86000 miles and 87 octane can do 110+, what can the Gen II's do?


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> 95 sounds about right. Hey is this still popular in your country?


I don't hear anything like that on the radios here- it's usually Europop and some imported American pop. But then again I am American.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> I had a manual Lapisblau BMW 314 and I drove it floored whenever I was on the Autobahn, except for Stau's of course. I never had any issues in the 3 years I owned it.
> 
> As a side note, my stock auto 2014 1.4T with ~86000 miles and 87 octane can do 110+, what can the Gen II's do?


Not sure- Our Cruze is an American spec that we brought over with us so it is probably has the speed limiter. However given the handling (or there lackof) about 100mph is as high as I want to take it. Bavarian roads have a fair amount of curves.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

modalita said:


> Not sure- Our Cruze is an American spec that we brought over with us so it is probably has the speed limiter. However given the handling (or there lackof) about 100mph is as high as I want to take it. Bavarian roads have a fair amount of curves.


You got me thinkin' about my time there and I miss it. I remember walkin' the ring road around Nuremberg with my then very pregnant wife listening to the "window workers" whistling and cat calling her. I would love to get some Maisel's Weisse too.


----------



## v8sten (Aug 24, 2017)

ive had mine to 120mph and it was still climbing. I ran into some traffic and had to slow down. surprised me, had no idea it could hit those speeds.


----------



## CRUZE-66 (May 4, 2019)

I pulled out a Car and Driver Track Sheet I saved a while back when I was researching before I bought.

From a 2017 LT RS hatchback with manual trans - 132 mph

A few other notes from the sheet:
0-60mph - 8.3 seconds
1/4 mile - [email protected]
Lateral Gs on the 205/55-16s - .85Gs and noting the balance of the car was dictated by the Active Handling.
Curb Weight - 2881 lbs


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

8.3 0-60? That seems slow...Pretty sure my '17 hatch will do it faster than that on flat ground.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

WillL84 said:


> 8.3 0-60? That seems slow...Pretty sure my '17 hatch will do it faster than that on flat ground.


I think 8 sec is fair. It's not a fast car. It's got nice low end torque though (especially for a turbo) which can be misleading. That might be why you think that. 

Here's it's company:
https://www.zeroto60times.com/8-second-cars-0-60-mph-times/


----------



## CRUZE-66 (May 4, 2019)

OK, I went to Car and Driver's site to find the '17 Premier hatch they tested but this one was an auto trans. It was pretty much the same except it appears the auto trans with the torque converter is getting it out of the hole faster than the clutch is doing. It's typical for turbo cars.









Tested: 2017 Chevrolet Cruze Hatchback Automatic


Not as fun as some competitors, Chevy's five-door compact is a quiet cruiser with solid construction, countering stereotypes about cheap hatchbacks.




www.caranddriver.com





Here's the Automatic '17 hatch specs

Top speed - 130mph (Drag Limited)
0-60mph - 7.7 seconds

1/4 mile - 16.0 at 87 mph There it is. Trap speed's nearly identical so the power is the same, the manual trans just isn't getting the dig that the automatic does. Trap speed on the manual trans was 88mph.

Curb Weight - 2,959 The Premier is almost 100lbs heavier

Lateral Gs - .87Gs Looks like the 17 inch Firestones give it a bit more stick and/or the set-up with Watts linkage, springs etc. on the Premier helps too.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

CRUZE-66 said:


> OK, I went to Car and Driver's site to find the '17 Premier hatch they tested but this one was an auto trans. It was pretty much the same except it appears the auto trans with the torque converter is getting it out of the hole faster than the clutch is doing. It's typical for turbo cars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The gearing in the auto is much shorter/better suited to the engine's powerband too. The gearing in the manual is LOOOONG and I think it won't quite hit 60 in 2nd.


----------



## v8sten (Aug 24, 2017)

Well the speed limiter is set higher than the car will actually do. So there's that.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Funny. The limiter in my 99 and 02 Silverado's was 97. Hit that and it was like you turned the key off until you got down to about 90 or so then it'd kick back on


----------



## ottoman32 (May 22, 2017)

I hit 130 on my 2016.5 once. The tires are rated H and and the message center said !speed limit set to 130mph. If it went faster I wouldn't of known.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

I'm curious what the top speed is for the cruise control.

Many years ago I had a favorite car I bought used: A Dodge Intrepid. It was a 2003 model with the "high output" 3.5 V-6. Anyways, I drove it across the northern part of the USA to Seattle and when passing through Montana it was pretty much hammer time on the interstate expressway. I remember being superbly impressed about three things:
1. The cruise control would hold a speed of 120mph.
2. The car had no problem maintaining this speed, didn't overheat the engine in summer weather at this speed, and the A/C kept it ice cold in the cabin for the entire cruise.
3. The windshield wipers were aerodynamic enough to work in the rain at that speed without any walk or chatter.


----------

